# Green



## Ross (Aug 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2016)

Is this a late 50's ad?


----------



## Ross (Aug 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Is this a late 50's ad?



I'll check...most likely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd kill for those tires. It looks like a variant of the Royal Special model that I think came out in 54.


----------



## Ross (Aug 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

